# Tourist Visa and re-entry permit



## Lee Kirsch

I am currently in Japan on a tourist visa. During my 90 day stay, I want to travel for 10 days outside of Japan and return to Japan. Do I need a re-entry permit before I leave Japan, or will I be given another 90 day tourist visa upon my return to Japan?


----------



## larabell

You can't get a re-entry permit on a tourist visa. Just leave and get a new stamp when you come back. If, that is, your passport is from a country with whom Japan has a treaty allowing for on-the-spot visas. If you didn't have to apply for a visa in advance, you should be good to go.


----------



## Lee Kirsch

*Thanks, Iarabell*



larabell said:


> You can't get a re-entry permit on a tourist visa. Just leave and get a new stamp when you come back. If, that is, your passport is from a country with whom Japan has a treaty allowing for on-the-spot visas. If you didn't have to apply for a visa in advance, you should be good to go.


Thank you for your quick response, Iarabell. I appreciate it very much.
Yes, I have a US passport and, therefore, should be able to follow the procedures you recommend.


----------



## Joppa

Lee Kirsch said:


> Thank you for your quick response, Iarabell. I appreciate it very much.
> Yes, I have a US passport and, therefore, should be able to follow the procedures you recommend.


Just be careful that your total stay in Japan doesn't exceed 90 days, or by much. US citizens can only get a visa-free entry for 90 days (while some other nationals can get up to 180 days, such as British, German etc), and the immigration can get touchy when they think someone is doing a visa-run to extend their stay.


----------



## Lee Kirsch

*Clarification*



Joppa said:


> Just be careful that your total stay in Japan doesn't exceed 90 days, or by much. US citizens can only get a visa-free entry for 90 days (while some other nationals can get up to 180 days, such as British, German etc), and the immigration can get touchy when they think someone is doing a visa-run to extend their stay.


I assume you mean 90 days in one stretch.

Lee


----------



## Joppa

Lee Kirsch said:


> I assume you mean 90 days in one stretch.


What I meant was when adding together you stay both before and after your trip out of Japan, it doesn't come to significantly more than 90 days. While Japan doesn't lay down exact number of days you need to be away before you are allowed further 90 days, coming back too soon and they start asking questions about your intentions, financial means and so on.


----------



## larabell

That's because in the past there were quite a few people who were living here on a series of 90-day temporary visas. I knew one, in fact -- he was living here for almost two years and just took "business trips" back home 4 times a year. There's no rule that says you *can't* come back a second time. And if you can show an itinerary of Asian touring and a return ticket home, I doubt they would refuse you a second entry. On the other hand, there's also no rule that says they have to let you back in -- a "landing permit" is always at the discretion of the Immigration Agent at the port of entry, even if you have a valid visa. So if you have your documentation in order and you're polite (and not actually trying to do an end-run around the visa requirements) I doubt there will be any trouble.


----------



## Lee Kirsch

Does having a Certificate of Alien Registration help the cause when re-entering Japan?


----------



## Joppa

Lee Kirsch said:


> Does having a Certificate of Alien Registration help the cause when re-entering Japan?


You can't get one unless you are staying in Japan longer than 90 days, i.e. with a long-stay visa.
As I've said, if your total stay in Japan doesn't exceed 90 days, or by much, you should be ok. But if they suspect a visa run (the sort of thing larabell alludes to), you can expect some questions when you attempt to re-enter, so have all your documents ready, including your return flight home. Japan has a sophisticated immigration IT system and all your immigration history is flashed up the moment they scan your passport.


----------



## Lee Kirsch

Thank you


----------

